

November 2009 browser stats: IE8 passes IE7 - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2009/12/november-2009-browser-stats-ie8-passes-ie7.ars

======
drhowarddrfine
An indication that regular users are upgrading but many of those are choosing
other browsers instead since IEs overall usage continues to fall and that's a
good thing.

